# CPL  Hjalmarson Someone You Should Know



## tomahawk6 (1 Dec 2009)

Great story.







Cpl. Eric Hjalmarson, 58, gunner for the LAV holds pictures of his grandfather Gester Hjalmarson (left) and dad Fredrick Hjalmarson which he carries with him at all times while on tour in Afghanistan. (Jason Franson/Sun Media)


KANDAHAR AIRFIELD - Cpl. Eric Hjalmarson joined the army at 50.  Now at age 58, he's on his fourth tour of duty, his third in Afghanistan.  And he sees the progress Canada's mission here is making.

"Going through Kandahar, there's way more people now, the pattern of life is a lot friendlier to NATO troops and areas are building up," says Hjalmarson, with 1PPCLI in Edmonton.

"Even in the smaller villages, people are willing to come up and give you information about insurgents. Before, they were so scared of contacting the troops, scared of reprisals.But now they realize we come into an area, stay there longer and provide them with protection so they are willing to take more of a risk and help us."

The Vancouver Island native - whose son just completed a fourth tour in Afghanistan - says he hopes more Canadians are beginning to appreciate the efforts of the mission here.

"Canada is a great place to grow up, people take a lot for granted, and I think everyone should have to come to a country like this and appreciate what they have."

Being a soldier, he says, is a way to give back.

 "We're here by the invitation of the legally elected democratic government of Afghanistan. They asked for our help because they want to get rid of these insurgents that are trying to take back this country and oppress it.


"Everybody should have the right to live without being oppressed. But you go through these villages and look at these little kids hardly big enough to walk and they're carrying wood for fire and herding goats. They don't have a childhood here."

Hjalmarson, a grandfather, is hopeful they soon will.

 In the arm-sleeve pocket of his camouflage, he slides out photos, one of his father, the other his grandfather - both proud decorated soldiers.

On the back are poems he's written for army comrades, one of whom died in battle. He himself survived an IED blast in February 2006.

Hjalmarson isn't sure what he'll do when mandatory retirement rolls around at 60.

 He turned 50 in battle school.

"Bars are meant to be raised," winks the former millwright and machinist.

 "It was my last chance to do something I always wanted to do."


----------



## Teflon (1 Dec 2009)

Eric's a great guy. He was my gnr in 06, joined at like at 50 and he soldiers with the best of them. We gave him a break after the 06 tour and had him in trade pioneers but recently he decided "you can only do so much whittling"and went back to LAV gunning


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Dec 2009)

Balls of steel and good on him.


----------



## CallOfDuty (1 Dec 2009)

This thread should be an immediate link for when the question gets asked..."Am i too old for the military?"
Good for you Eric!


----------



## xo31@711ret (2 Dec 2009)

Wow...excellent story and inspiration. And I thought I was old at age 45! Way to go Cpl.  Hjalmarson!


----------



## cjr (29 Jan 2010)

There is another article about him here from the Edmonton Journal:

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Gramps+still+combat/2288610/story.html


----------



## boomer38 (30 Jan 2010)

Truly awesome, a story like this shows that it is never too late to do what you want in life, and that it is never too late to make a difference in this world!

my hat is off to you CPL Hjalmarson!

Ciao & Ubique


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jan 2010)

I guess I'll have to stop saying "naw, I'm too old for that crap anymore".


----------



## boomer38 (31 Jan 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I guess I'll have to stop saying "naw, I'm too old for that crap anymore".



I think a lot of people will have to stop saying that after reading this thread!


----------



## mariomike (31 Jan 2010)

Great to know of Canadians like Cpl. Hjalmarson.


----------

